# Wildcamping when the sign says don't



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

We're currently in northern Spain for the first time with our new van and armed with the latest Camperstop guide. We would like to wild camp here and there, or at least use aires where we could park up and not bother anyone. But the first two times we have tried we gave up. Here's why. 
Both spots listed in Camperstop as free or "tolerated" had large signs up with the big Red Cross through a motorhome picture. On one site there were several surfer dudes in their vans. On the other there was no one. 
So here's the question: do we trust Camperstop or heed the signs? 
Don't fancy being told to move on by the local copper late evening with nowhere to go and a couple of red wines already down the hatch. 

On the plus side, our new (to us) Vantage Sol is fantastic, smooth comfortable, not a squeak, everything is just where you want it. 

Now sitting with snow capped Picos out the window on a nice campsite, but wondering if we should have ignored that red sign! 

M


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have had similar problems with the Camperstops.
I wrote this letter to them a week ago and had NO reponse.

Hi

I have recently returned from spending winter in Spain. I purchased your Camperstop book and had it posted to me at the site I was staying on in Spain just before Christmas.

I decided on my travels I would try some of the Camperstops shown in the book. I did not have much success with the places I tried and I am very disappointed with the book.

I wanted to stay at the following stops

La Volta, 40B3, Page 394 Parking La Mercera , CLOSED and padlocked.

Haro,37C5, Page 392 Parking De Centro Deportivo. Told by the sportscentre staff at the Camperstop NO overnight camping and told to go to camp site close by. We were parked next to the building shown in the book.

Haro, 37C5 Page 392, GPS N42.57296 W002.86423. Parked in the park as shown in the picture (by monument). Escorted OFF the site by the local police. NO parking, sacred ground, told to go camp site in town.

Arrigorriaga, 37C4, Page 387, Followed GPS coordinates. No access for motorhome of 9mtr, no where to turn round, 800 mtrs in reverse to leave location.

Bilbao, 37C4, Page 387, Closed, padlocked.

We did stay at these two sites though

La Joyosa, 40A1, Page 403. Incorrect GPS co ord. The Camperstop is a busy truck stop with HGV coming and going all night. GPS co ords put you in the middle of a housing estate.

Cabarceno 37C4, Page 388. This was the ONLY Camperstop we found to be acceptable and was superb.

These were all visited in mid February 2013. There are NO closure dates in the book. 5 sites out of 7 were not available for our use. As I said, I am not very happy with the content accuracy especially as the book is a 2013 print copy and was close to 30 euros in cost to me plus the added cost and time wasted in visiting sites that were closed. An expensive experience.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

_had large signs up with the big Red Cross through a motorhome picture_

There is simply no way that Mrs Morph would let me stay anywhere displaying one of those signs.....

....and I'm too much of a scaredy-cat to disobey.

Disobey HER, that is...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am not familier with this guide but have you tried www.campingcar-infos.com? I tend to find the French motorhomers advice pretty good on stops.

I too wouldnt want to stay if there were signs up especially if Im boozing!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say if it says No Motorhomes, it means it. That's not to say you can't stop - the surfing dudes were obviously doing just that. BUT you need to be prepared to accept any fine or disciplinary action that comes your way as a result of staying. 

We have, on the odd occasion, stayed when there has been a sign, maybe further along and we haven't seen it initially, or maybe until we're leaving!). But, if challenged, we would just have raised our hands and admitted fault. 

I think I read on here of someone having to pay a 300 euro fine!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

The above link should help you.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I would think that the fairly recent signs put up by the local authority would be a bit of a giveaway as to what you should do. :wink: 

Camper Stops is a good guide, but that's just it, it's a guide.

The information in there was only current when it was collated. So it is clear that in some instances it was out of date before it went to press. It's the nature of the beast and unavoidable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we have just purchased the 2013 edition so I hope it's not all as bad as that

Mind you we have all the Aires , the German stellplaz guide and the Italian sosta guide so we will cross reference At least the Camper stops is in English :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I reckon that they are clamping down on wilders all over due to the huge increase in motorhomers. I would not stop where there is sign that says you should,nt, the fine itself might pay for the campsite fees for all the holiday., and remember the spaniards are skint.
Very pleased to hear that the van is all you expected anyway good luck.


norm


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*No Camping*

Pretty sure the sign with a cross through a motor home means no "camping" but you can "park" there. Whether you can "park" overnight, that's a different matter. The La Volta camp spot in the book, is that the campsite? I am there now and was in January too so presumably it was open in February. 
:twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we were directed by locals to places that said no overnighting when we travelled out of season

And stayed on a few marinas that said no campervans

The rules are obviously relaxed outside of season

Even the police patrols ignored us

But it was the local (closed campsite) that sent us there

I think you just need to check things out before assuming to stay

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

had an interesting experience wilding in ireland as we passed a beach on the friday evening there was a rally sign for the IMCC irish motor caravanners club and about a dozen vans parked up so i pulled in, there was a no camping sign and a washing line fixed to it , i first asked if we were all right to join them and then commented on the sign to be told thats only there so the police can move the gypos on not for the likes of you and me,
the next interesting experience as a tigers fan was a couple of munster fans and a bottle of pocheen i daren't drive again till the monday lovelly stuff .


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are 2 motorhoming websites with pretty much up-to-date info about Spain. Try areasac.es or lapaca.org
I can't remember if they do an English translation but if you click on areas I'm sure you will get the gist even in Spanish


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies - those two websites look useful, but only if you're organised enough to plan where you're going before you set off! Didn't have much internet access while we were away hence the need for the book.

Overall we found Camperstop slightly better than useless - we found four good spots from it, and three others that turned out not to be usable as stopovers at all, either because of signs specifically saying don't park your van here, or because the suggested spot just didn't feel right - like right outside the regional government office in Leon. 

But we got good sites in Santiago de Compostela and Bilbao from the book, plus one in Santillana del Mar that we didn't end up using but would have been good. 

Now back home planning the next trip...


----------

